# Crossada



## tony454 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello, does anyone have a picture of the spear pointed crossada that James Keating had Bob Dozier make? Does Mr. Keating have a web site?
Thanks 
Tony C


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you talking about these?

http://www.stabberssteelconnection.com/shopping/part.php?cPath=1&products_id=153


----------



## tony454 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea HKphooey thats the one! Awesome Knife by an awesome maker.
Thanks 
Tony C


----------



## lklawson (Dec 31, 2009)

Fine knives, but way over-priced, imo.

Maybe I'm just cheap but $1,300 for a no frills, functional knife + kydex sheath and al. trainer just seems steep.

For that kinda money you could get a custom bowie in pattern weld or even Bulat from a good smith.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David43515 (Feb 24, 2010)

I`m glad to see that he finally got it made. Back when Keating was writing for "Tactical Knives" magazine he approached Jerry Busse at Busse Combat Knives to have it made. (I was working in Busse`s custom shop back then.)They were all set to go ahead with it when Keating had to back out. 

At that time Keating was still trying to build his reputation and had just begun teaching big seminars. He really needed the exposure that he got from writing for TacKnives every month. Unfortunately the editor, Greg Walker, told him that if he began marketing a knife with any one maker he wouldn`t be able to write for them anymore because it reresented a conflict of interests.So keating had no choice but to put it on the backburner for a few years. Busse was very upset because he`d just spent a small fortune on steel and having the blanks laser-cut, but he understood that it couldn`t be helped.

It`s funny how Walker changed his tune in regards to journalism and conflict of interest as soon as Kabar asked him to help them redesign and market the new version of the combat knife they marketed a year or so later.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 24, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Fine knives, but way over-priced, imo.
> 
> Maybe I'm just cheap but $1,300 for a no frills, functional knife + kydex sheath and al. trainer just seems steep.
> 
> ...


 
I got to play with an unheat treated prototype for a while. You`re right, it`s a GREAT knife.......but that price is pretty dang steep. Does anyone know if they`re still being made? Or is the price so high because of the scarcity factor on a knife no longer in production?


----------



## David43515 (Feb 24, 2010)

tony454 said:


> Hello, does anyone have a picture of the spear pointed crossada that James Keating had Bob Dozier make? Does Mr. Keating have a web site?
> Thanks
> Tony C


 
You`ve gotta know his middle name apparently.
www.jamesakeating.com


----------

